# Saunders Wing Lanyard Mod



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I took the Wing and made the stock lanyard a lot more comfortable and changed it up so that it also holds weight against the wrist. I took the stock lanyard and added a simple Cobra stitch like seen here -




With the only difference being that I just wrapped around the single lanyard line so that I can use their bead as the tie down for the wrist brace. Now, it looks like this - 







Right now, the bead seems to be working well at holding my wrist tight against the Slingshot. Pulling the Lanyard tight and loosening it is easily managed with the off-hand and the extra cord can be tucked nicely out of the way in a couple different areas. So now it's a Wing Wrist-Rocket that feels very comfortable with the Cobra Stitch Lanyard.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

Looks great and comfy! Nice job!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I took it out and have been shooting with the new lanyard all day. It works great but it does need a locking paracord button to hold it tighter. The Saunders button works but it slips a bit, so it needs to be tightened back up every few shots as is. So... depending on what size paracord you use, you need to get the right sized stop button for that thickness. On mine, it's a 5 mil so I ordered these.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074Z4G9GQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2Q3PGM08QNCVH&psc=1


----------

